# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Ασύρματο τηλέφωνο VoIP και ΟΤΕ

## Moho

Πρόσφατα τσίμπησα ένα καινούργιο ασύρματο τηλεφωνάκι της Topcom που παίρνει ΚΑΙ γραμμή ΟΤΕ σε RJ11 , ΚΑΙ VoIP σύνδεση μέσω USB με το PC. Συνεργάζεται με τα προγράμματα Skype, SJ-Phone, Net2Phone και MSN Messenger και δείχνει να είναι αρκετά εύχρηστο και πρακτικό.

Προς το παρόν το τεστάρω, και άμα βγεί καλό θα αρχίσω να τα διαθέτω και στο μαγαζί μου  ::  Η τιμή εκτιμάται γύρω στα 100 ευρωπουλόπουλα.

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για λεπτομέριες, ας ρίξει μια ματιά και στο site της κατασκευάστριας εταιρίας σε αυτή τη σελίδα - είναι το Butler 4012 USB VoIP.

----------


## pstratos

Κανένα με ethernet αντί για USB???  ::

----------


## Moho

Είναι γεγονός οτι χαλάστηκα κι εγώ με το USB του πράγματος, αλλά δυστυχώς το προτιμάνε για διάφορους λόγους.

Κατ'αρχήν είναι πολύ πιο οικονομικό. Μια συσκευή με ethernet interface θα έπρεπε να έχει πιο εξελιγμένα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά και ως εκ τούτου θα κόστιζε ακριβότερα.

Επιπροσθέτως είναι πιο εύχρηστο για τους ανίδεους. Άντε τώρα να βάζει ο ψαράς IPs, netmasks, gateways και λοιπά τέρατα. Ενώ με το USB το κοπανάς πάνω στο PC, πετάς μέσα και το CDάκι που έχει και autorun και presto. Μην ξεχνάμε οτι απευθύνεται και σε κοινό που δεν είναι τόσο εξοικοιωμένο με τις δικτυακές έννοιες, άρα συμφέρει τον κατασκευαστή να το πλασάρει σαν αξεσουάρ για τον υπολογιστή, παρά ως δικτυακή συσκευή.

----------


## momal12

Αν και βοήθεια σε τέτοιο επίπεδο είναι άσχετη με την δραστηριότητα αυτού του δικτύου, δεν νομίζω ότι έχουμε αρκετά στοιχεία για να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα. Σε ποιον συνδέεσαι? με τι Κεραία ακριβώς? Προσπαθείς να συνδεθείς σε κόμβο του AWMN ? Μέσα από το σπίτι ξέχασε το. Θες εξοπλισμό ο οποίος θα τοποθετηθεί στην ταράτσα. Αν συνδέεσαι σε κάποιο AWMN-FREESPOT δυστυχώς η κάλυψη μας είναι περιορισμένη και τις περισσότερες φορές για υπαίθριους χώρους. Κτλ κτλ.

----------


## NetTraptor

28/01/2006

----------

